# Husband's application ongoing



## ukwife (May 15, 2008)

Has anyone else applied for a spousal visa WHILE living in Canada? 

We sent in the application ourself and after 6 months received an email saying the sponsor (me) part had been received and processed and now it was into the next phase for the (applicant) - my spouse. 

What I thought was odd was it went back to London,UK for that portion - even thogh we are both living in Canada. The estimated time I believe was another 6-10 months although don't quote me but it was a long enough period of time.

The only part I had not done at the time of sending in all the application, photos, documents, etc was the criminal check - only because it required a check to be done in the UK and we didn't have a credit card and wanted to send off the application asap and figured theyd' write us saying "you need this" and then instruct us how to do it - I didn't realize it was done in the country of origin.

Thats the down side doing it yourself I guess. We weren't too experienced. there is no criminal background either by the way - just in case anyone is wondering if thats why we didn't fill it out.

Anyway, that said I'm wondering now what to do. Should I try and do this criminal check before I hear from the UK office and if yes, how do I send it in - because the e-mail ended with "don't contact us we'll basically contact you - because unless the estimated time 6-10 months or whatever it was has passed - we can't update you on the status anyway" .

I want to know can my husband apply for OHIP yet? Or go for his license and if yes, how do we do that?

Thanks if you can help or have been in this type of situation.
We've been in Canada now 3 years - but we put off applying right away due to finances, which are now sorted. We moved back with 2 suitcases, married, and 3 kids (now 4) 
He's keen to get working - as am I as Ive been the only income and having him working would be such a help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your husband has no status in Canada so he cannot obtain OHIP coverage or exchange his licence. 
His application is,no doubt, delayed by the absence of the criminal checks. From the correspondence you've received it appears you must wait until a decision is made. If it were me I would go ahead with the police checks so you have them at hand when/if they are requested.


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

It takes longer to get residency if you apply as if you are both living in Canada - that can take up to 3 years. If you apply as if he was out of Canada, it takes up to 1 year. Also, the criminal record should have gone with the whole package and not follow later. Like Auld Yin said, that is probably your delay.

I am not sure how you will get a criminal check for him in the UK if he isn't there. My husband has just done this and he had to be finger printed. The criminal check is good for 12 months so whatever the case - do it now.


----------



## ukwife (May 15, 2008)

Im not sure either but we were told we could move to Canada and apply from here - as confirmed by the website .. 

As for an update the London High Commission rec'd his application now and have written asking for the criminal check to be sent off in the next 60 days so we're doing that now.

The only other baffling thing is they are asking for a copy of payment by the applicant (me) showing $490 Cdn for Right of Permanent Residence Fee- but I paid $550 under the section Fees for applications to remain in Canada as a permanent resident - A family member of the principal applicant who is 22 years of age or older, or is less than 22 years of age and is a spouse or common-law partner

So Im hoping this is what they mean .. as Ive either overpaid, paid the wrong category or hopefully don't have to pay in addition another $490 .. starting to think we should have used an immigration lawyer .. oh well.


----------



## ukwife (May 15, 2008)

Oh and Im not too worried (yet) about finger prints .. ill worry about that if and when we have to do it because again on the gov't website regarding police certificates it states " you live outside of the United Kingdom -The same procedures above apply. " so it must occur now and then.

Just hoping this is the light near the end of the tunnel. We're all going a bit stir crazy waiting for him to be able to work, drive, get health coverage, etc.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

ukwife said:


> Just hoping this is the light near the end of the tunnel. We're all going a bit stir crazy waiting for him to be able to work, drive, get health coverage, etc.


Driving? There's no wait for driving. We arrived in Canada and my wife had her drivers license about 9 months before she got her PR.

(We applied from within Canada. Took about 18 months, we applied through Vegreville.)


----------



## ukwife (May 15, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> Driving? There's no wait for driving. We arrived in Canada and my wife had her drivers license about 9 months before she got her PR.
> 
> (We applied from within Canada. Took about 18 months, we applied through Vegreville.)


When I asked the MTO they said no - but I can always look into it again. It may be because he never had a full license before anywhere?

What is Vegreville? 
Thanks!


----------



## Okini (Dec 21, 2011)

I am currently thinking of doing the immigration from outside of canada, Would you reccomend a company ? Spousal visa to my canadian wife who lives with me in uk.


----------



## ukwife (May 15, 2008)

Just an update - husband went a week ago - was able to apply for his G1 just by showing his British passport - more milestones this week bank put him on our account now as joint and the criminal check was clear and just waiting now on the final approval and whatever paperwork they send back - hopefully 2012 will be our best year ever with him finding a job!


----------

